# VERY itchy puppy, but only at night?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm racking my brain trying to figure out why Kopper is so itchy after dark. At first I thought it was because we do exciting interesting stuff during the day and boring stuff at night so he only notices it then, but then I deliberately did some experiments where I did boring stuff during the day and fun stuff at night. Even then, no itchies during the daytime but he couldn't even concentrating on playing at night because he was itching so much. 

I'm stumped, any ideas?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think it is because he is distracted all day. Karlo also will scratch during the night time hours. Not so much during the day.
Koppers adult coat is probably coming in, too? Are you giving him any oils? How is the humidity in your home?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

onyx'girl said:


> I think it is because he is distracted all day. Karlo also will scratch during the night time hours. Not so much during the day.
> Koppers adult coat is probably coming in, too? Are you giving him any oils? How is the humidity in your home?


Like I said, I did some experiments that I _think_ disproved the distracted argument. I've started giving him fish oil. I have no idea what the humidity is like in my home. But he's in the house during the day too. . .?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

What are you feeding? 

Also, scratching is a displacement behavior as well. Is he in the crate at night? Does he enjoy the crate or complacent? He could be anticipating the crate in the evenings. 
You can try to make bed time really fun and see if that changes anything. Put him in earlier then take him back out and play then to bed for the night. Change up his bed time routine and see if the scratching stops.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Is he getting something to eat that could be causing the itchies at night and not during the day? First I would rule out itchies from food, then environmental (dryness, mold, shedding), then habitual.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Is see Enzo's adult coat is coming in too. I wonder what kinda oils are good to give right now to help? I see him scartching too. I dont think it's his food. Interesting thread though...  it's humid here in Texas all the time. The weather changes so often here that might be it too. Also maybe some type of allergie bc things are blooming...Today was perfect though I gave both of my dogs a bath.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Salmon oil is fine to give anytime. When Yoko is not on puppy gold (nursing puppies), I have her on Show Stopper. I really like how it helps the coat and skin.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Where can you buy show stoppers?


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Amazon has it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

valreegrl said:


> What are you feeding?
> 
> Also, scratching is a displacement behavior as well.


Kirkland chicken and rice. I might switch to a non-chicken based food and see if that helps. I was unaware about the displacement factor; I'll look at that. I don't _think_ he has a problem sleeping in his canine Taj Mahal at night, but he may. 



dawnandjr said:


> Is he getting something to eat that could be causing the itchies at night and not during the day? First I would rule out itchies from food, then environmental (dryness, mold, shedding), then habitual.


No, he eats the same thing 3x per day. It has been SUPER windy here in the last week or so, and he is blowing his puppy coat. Wonder if those could have something to do with it?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Could be the shedding. It is that time of year. Has this itching just started recently or has this been going on all winter?

I buy my supplements from this place:
Dog Health Supplements, Dog Nutrition Supplements, Animal Naturals, Wholistic Pet Organics 

Yoko had flaky skin all year until I switched her to a raw diet. The supplements help with shedding and dry skin issues.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

dawnandjr said:


> Could be the shedding. It is that time of year. Has this itching just started recently or has this been going on all winter?


He's thirteen weeks old, so I've only had him five weeks. The itching really started about two weeks ago.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Kola just went through the itchy phase... the VET at first though Flea Allergies... which he was right.. but she started itching again.. and having dander... 

I feed her Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy chow, and regular brushings... all that good stuff.

We finally narrowed it down to naturally dry skin. So the VET gave me Essential Fatty Acids Fish Oil liquid, we pump a couple doses in her food.. and she gobbles it right up.. her skin doesnt itch as much and the dander is gone.... 

Maybe yours just has dry skin, I would suggest this stuff its been a blessing. Its called GlenHaven A1/N Medically Formulated Essential Fatty Acids it was cheap too. 

Let us know what happens.


----------

